# VIP211k not through Dish Network



## sagetek (Mar 8, 2010)

I wrote earlier about adding a hard drive to the VIP211k, but failed to mention a now obvious problem. I have the DishNetwork but offered through another provider (BeyondCommunications) in a multiunit condo. The signal comes into the unit through a regular coax cable, supplying MANY other subscribers. My account is also through them. Then it hooks to my VIP211k. When I call Beyond, who is now my "Dish", they have no knowledge of this hard drive capability. I can't call Dish, as they are not directly providing me and I have no account with them.
Anybody else ever experienced this, and how do you handle this?
thanks


----------



## fryguy503 (Sep 3, 2009)

sagetek said:


> I wrote earlier about adding a hard drive to the VIP211k, but failed to mention a now obvious problem. I have the DishNetwork but offered through another provider (BeyondCommunications) in a multiunit condo. The signal comes into the unit through a regular coax cable, supplying MANY other subscribers. My account is also through them. Then it hooks to my VIP211k. When I call Beyond, who is now my "Dish", they have no knowledge of this hard drive capability. I can't call Dish, as they are not directly providing me and I have no account with them.
> Anybody else ever experienced this, and how do you handle this?
> thanks


These are awesomely fun commercial accounts, your box has a different firmware on it so it works via QAM. The features are reseller dependent Start by contacting your direct seller ( Beyond Comm ) if they wont or dont have the info, contact dish commercial and they may.


----------



## sagetek (Mar 8, 2010)

Lo and behold, someone at Beyond had heard of this, and started a conference call with Dish. After about 5 minutes, they activated my receiver and the drive formatted, and works fine. This just shows that if you stay at something long enough, you will finally get support that knows what they are doing. Should mention that this was after about 30 minutes of talking to lower support levels that did not even know what a "hard drive" was when I asked them. So, a commercial acount receiver CAN have the hard drive activated, if you just find someone who will help at the commercial account.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

fryguy503 said:


> These are awesomely fun commercial accounts, your box has a different firmware on it so it works via QAM. ...


Did you messed up FW and Q-BOX ? As the additional box is require for commercial/MDU installs.


----------



## sagetek (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm sorry, I don't understand the two boxes question (?), but I do have a main receiver box that I plugged the hard drive into, and there is another smaller box in line immediatelly after the cable comes out of the wall and before the main receiver unit.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

That small black box between your receiver and wall is the *Q-BOX* converter.


----------

